# emanuel



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

*emanuel*

hey that shark recipe sounds gud last time i caught and ate some i wrapped the chunks in bacon  hah dern that was gud


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Tossing some bacon on top might not be a bad idea. I'll have to try it. The only thing I don't like about shark when it comes to grilling is that it doesn't have much fat, so it can dry out fairly quick.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

*YEP*

that bacon also gud wrappped around rockfish too those are the only 2 ive tried it on works wonders [ got some croaker fillets thawn out last years catch gon try it that tomorrow ] gotta get that old stuff out getn my boat out th shop tomrrow time to add a lil somtn somtn to the ole freezer


----------

